

Ask HN: How to prepare for interviews with 3 months in hand? - tiredofsnow

Throwaway for obvious reasons. With 3 months in hand how should I go about preparing for backend sw eng positions. I have few years of experience and degree from a good school so getting interview calls is not an issue. I have given interviews in the past and I think I lack in application design, api design, rounds which require you to design classes etc. Not getting through those interviews has brought down my confidence.  Can you suggest me good resources which would help in interview preparation and also what do you look for in an backend application developer during interviews. Currently I&#x27;m doing infrastructure development.
======
lastofus
Google "[language/framework/technology] interview questions" and use that as a
starting point.

A lot of engineers tasked to interview candidates don't actually know how to
interview well on their end, and often will make the exact same google query
to figure out what to ask.

Also, be willing to talk about the work you have done in the past with
confidence. Be able to say why it was interesting to you, and how you overcame
challenges with it.

If you feel week in the areas you mention (api design, class design, etc),
then pick up a book and start reading away.

The GoF design patterns also comes up in interviews a fair amount... not
saying it should, but it does.

